# Goats on Goat Peak



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a few pictures from a four day trip that I took this August.

We spent the first three days near Oval Peak in the Okanagan Wilderness outside of Twisp, WA. It was a grueling nine mile trip into our base camp, a pond below Oval Peak. The last 3 miles were cross country and although my hiking partner, Jim, and I were exhausted by this point, the goats seem to do better when the terrain gets rougher. Conversely, they lag the furthest and complain the most on wide open logging roads, guess it bores them.
[attachment=3:5ayiqgot]Campsite.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]
[attachment=2:5ayiqgot]P1000776.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]
The second day we intended to summit Oval Peak to participate in an Amateur Radio program called Summits on the Air. Unfortunately, we had to turn back about 1 mile from the summit as the boulders became too large, steep and separated for the goats to navigate safely. Bummer, but the goats come first.

We returned to camp and enjoyed a sunny afternoon to relax.
[attachment=1:5ayiqgot]P1000771.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]
The next day we hiked out and car camped near the town of Mazama, the goats were more than happy to spend the night in their warm and familiar truck.

For our final day, we decided to day hike Goat Peak, near the town of Mazama, WA. After a tough three days, we gave the goats the day offâ€¦ no packs.

[attachment=6:5ayiqgot]P1190012.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]

[attachment=0:5ayiqgot]P1180978_renamed_23010.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]
Being a Sunday, it was rather busy at the top and the goats enjoyed celebrity status. Folks were blown away to find actual goats on the summit of Goat Peak. Everyone had a turn getting their picture taken.

[attachment=5:5ayiqgot]P1180981_renamed_17727.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]

[attachment=4:5ayiqgot]P1180995_renamed_5894.jpg[/attachment:5ayiqgot]

We made some contacts on the radio as far away as New York and also got to meet "Lightning Bill" who lives in the fire lookout, one of the last two active lookouts in the area. It was a great four days. Writing trip reports and reliving the adventures helps me through the long rainy NW winter.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Todd
Thanks for posting your pics, I enjoyed them. My dad is an old Ham Radio operator and thinks this stuff is pertty cool. The area you were in reminded me of a trip I did into Lewis Lake just outside of Twisp WA about twenty years ago. The fishing was fantastic. I'm going to go back there someday with my goats to see if its still the same.

Love your Jet Black Alpine. What a nice looking Boy.

"Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Small world Curtis. Last year I took the goats to Louis Lake and the fishing is still good. We were trying to fish off the bottom but our worms didn't make it that far before we had a fish on. My trip report of that adventure can be found here:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1418

There is a qualifying radio peak above Louis Lake, so I'd like to go back there and attempt that summit. My black goat is Boyd, we call him Pirate Boyd because he's kind of a brute and always into trouble. He's affectionate though and will still try to climb in my lap.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool photos!


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

Todd

I was wrong on the spelling. I was at Louis Lake (same spot) in 1983 with a group of hikers from my church. We caught our limits daily and had plenty to eat. The water was so clear you could see the bottom at twenty five feet. Good memories.

If your open to a group outing I would love to join you if you plan another trip into that area. Aug, Sept 2013, 2014?? I just need lots of time to plan. Vacation approval and that kind of thing. The Ham radio contact thing sounds cool. Thats a neet Hobby. I have four Pack Goats ready to roll and I love to fish.

Thanks again for sharing.

"Long Live The Pack Goat"

Curtis King 509-539-0982 king[email protected]


----------

